# 1898 baby size



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

Has anybody made this for a baby would love to make one for my great nephew x


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree, a pattern for babies or toddlers could be very useful, especially this winter. They are calling for a high of 2 deg. here today. Brrrrrrrrr!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I think it would be easy, because the way the band is made means you can stop and seam at any time. So measure baby's head (allow some negative ease) and make the band the appropriate size. Knit and seam it, pickup all the edge stitches and knit the crown in stockinette till it's as long as you feel is good, then start decreases. This is the one place you need to do your own calculating, because where to do the decreases (the multiple) depends how many stitches you picked up. You might have to add or subtract some stitches to get an easily divisible number.

Hat size chart: http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/size-chart.html#hat


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

gdhavens said:


> I agree, a pattern for babies or toddlers could be very useful, especially this winter. They are calling for a high of 2 deg. here today. Brrrrrrrrr!


And the way the earflaps hug the ears is just wonderful!


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

Thankyou x


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

purler said:


> Thankyou x


You're welcome. I hope this doesn't prevent others who have actually done it from letting you know exactly what they did! Just occurred to me, the earflap construction does need a little thought & measurement of the baby's head and where his/her ears are.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I wonder if you took your favorite baby hat pattern, used the cast on st count to start, then used this as a guide for how many rows around the band would need to be, you could work out how many rows for the back, earflap section, then the front???? I may consider this a challenge. Unfortunately, I don't have any babies to try this on.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

gdhavens said:


> I wonder if you took your favorite baby hat pattern, used the cast on st count to start, then used this as a guide for how many rows around the band would need to be, you could work out how many rows for the back, earflap section, then the front???? I may consider this a challenge. Unfortunately, I don't have any babies to try this on.


You need a life size doll!

Looking at the pattern, it breaks down in this way, which gives you a little bit of an idea of the percentages needed for the front, back, and two earflaps. Might be able to fit that into your smaller size calculations:

Seamen's hat 168 total rows. Provisional caston of 27.

Band 18 rows
Earflap 42 rows
Front of headband 48 rows
Left earflap 42 rows
Back 18 rows (combined with first 18 rows = 36 rows for the back)

So just slightly more in front band than back. Earflap slightly shorter than front band. Etc. (And I assume you want to cast on fewer stitches to narrow the band.)


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I should give it a try. Only know of a baby due in September, so it would be a definite really early gift done!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Hmmm might just give that a try (need to find my dolls first!) :thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I was just going to post a question about toddler size. I was wondering if knitted in dk would it knit up small enough. It looks such a nice warm hat.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> I wonder if you took your favorite baby hat pattern, used the cast on st count to start, then used this as a guide for how many rows around the band would need to be, you could work out how many rows for the back, earflap section, then the front???? I may consider this a challenge. Unfortunately, I don't have any babies to try this on.


99% of hat patterns begin with the cast on as the circumference of the head. The 1898 Hat does *not*. You knit the band and seam it at the back of the head, then you pick up the stitches for the crown in the edges of the folded strip that goes around the head - at right angles to the direction of knitting of that headband. So, no, you can't base it on the cast on of any other hat.


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

I may try it in a 3 ply and small needles x ha


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

purler said:


> I may try it in a 3 ply and small needles x ha


I was thinking that would certainly be the easier way out! I'm working on one right now for 14" head, based loosely on percentages. I'm on the 2nd earflap, and so far, it at least looks proportional!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok, band is finished. It's 14" (but pretty stretchy) and 2" wide not including the earflaps.

I'll put my rudimentary notes here so you have an idea of numbers, but please do your own testing, as this is not a well written pattern! But the numbers work. If you follow this, be aware sometimes you'll be starting a section on the right side, sometimes the wrong side. That doesn't matter as long as you're getting the right numbers of rows and increases/decreases.

If this works for you, you could use bigger needles and/or bulkier yarn for bigger baby sizes.

Note I haven't put notes for crown, as I haven't knit it yet so not sure how it will work out.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Size compared to an adult 1898 hat (it's pretty stretched out on this bowl)


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Ok, band is finished. It's 14" (but pretty stretchy) and 2" wide not including the earflaps.
> 
> I'll put my rudimentary notes here so you have an idea of numbers, but please do your own testing, as this is not a well written pattern! But the numbers work. If you follow this, be aware sometimes you'll be starting a section on the right side, sometimes the wrong side. That doesn't matter as long as you're getting the right numbers of rows and increases/decreases.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you! You are very generous to do this work. I will be trying this.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> 99% of hat patterns begin with the cast on as the circumference of the head. The 1898 Hat does *not*. You knit the band and seam it at the back of the head, then you pick up the stitches for the crown in the edges of the folded strip that goes around the head - at right angles to the direction of knitting of that headband. So, no, you can't base it on the cast on of any other hat.


Yes, the 1898 hat picks up 84 sts, half of the number of rows. So say, if you had a hat pattern you liked and fit nice, and if it had 60 cast on sts, could you work a band of 120 rows, at least for a starting point? Then you would pick up the 60 sts and finish the hat to the length of your pattern. This is what I was thinking. I liked the way this hat worked up and fit.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> Yes, the 1898 hat picks up 84 sts, half of the number of rows. So say, if you had a hat pattern you liked and fit nice, and if it had 60 cast on sts, could you work a band of 120 rows, at least for a starting point? Then you would pick up the 60 sts and finish the hat to the length of your pattern. This is what I was thinking. I liked the way this hat worked up and fit.


Math and I don't play well together. It _sounds_ good, but the only way I know of to be sure is to try knitting up your idea.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, Jessica-Jean, that is what I was thinking. I may try it, although Jvallas has already done all the work for me if I want to make one of these baby hats.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

BarbaraBL said:


> Wow! Thank you! You are very generous to do this work. I will be trying this.


You're welcome. Curiosity got the better of me, as usual, and now I'll have a cute little gift way ahead of time! I'm working on the crown and fixing dinner, so it'll be a little bit, but will let you know the numbers for that before the night is out.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Final effort (a pompom might be good):


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Ok, band is finished. It's 14" (but pretty stretchy) and 2" wide not including the earflaps.
> 
> I'll put my rudimentary notes here so you have an idea of numbers, but please do your own testing, as this is not a well written pattern! But the numbers work. If you follow this, be aware sometimes you'll be starting a section on the right side, sometimes the wrong side. That doesn't matter as long as you're getting the right numbers of rows and increases/decreases.
> 
> ...


Found a doll with 14" head, funny how we both chose same colour to work with! Based my figures on 75% and knitting 9 sts for your 7sts with UK dk yarn, giving a band of 1.5", will resume tonight.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> Found a doll with 14" head, funny how we both chose same colour to work with! Based my figures on 75% and knitting 9 sts for your 7sts with UK dk yarn, giving a band of 1.5", will resume tonight.


Let me know how it goes!


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

Thankyou all ,will be trying this out very soon x


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I was also curious and am currently knitting the 1898 pattern using DK (3) weight yarn and US 5 needles. It looks as though it will fit a child. I'll post measurements and a picture when finished. It will be a while as I have to stop and knit a bulky scarf for my daughter . . . we're having below zero temps here!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

not seeing a picture


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for all of your pattern revision work on this. I have made the original for my husband, it's wonderful and fun to knit. Would love to make one for grsndchildren too. Need the youth size conversion numbers. I will be following all of your posts on possibilities. You gals are great to share your ideas and we appreciate it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I like your ideas for a toddler hat. Will give it a try.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Mitch said:


> I like your ideas for a toddler hat. Will give it a try.


What weight yarn will you use Mitch? Dk and a 3.75mm needle??


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Remember that the section in the front of the earflaps should be about twice the length of the section in the back of the earflaps. Those earflaps can't have equal parts in front of and behind them or they won't cover the ears properly.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I think it would be easy, because the way the band is made means you can stop and seam at any time. So measure baby's head (allow some negative ease) and make the band the appropriate size. Knit and seam it, pickup all the edge stitches and knit the crown in stockinette till it's as long as you feel is good, then start decreases. This is the one place you need to do your own calculating, because where to do the decreases (the multiple) depends how many stitches you picked up. You might have to add or subtract some stitches to get an easily divisible number.
> 
> Hat size chart: http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/size-chart.html#hat


You would have to make sure the flaps were in the correct place too, which you could get from an existing flap hat, just measure as you go.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

I like this hat! I'll have to put it on my to do list. Thanks for the share and all the tips. &#128522;


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

BarbaraBL said:


> What weight yarn will you use Mitch? Dk and a 3.75mm needle??


That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I would love to make a pink one for my grand daughter. I wonder what the designer of the pattern would think of all this.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I've bookmarked your instructions, thanks for doing all the calculations for everyone. I have 2 babies coming soon in the family so I guess I better get started.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have bookmarked it. Thanks for doing the calculations for everyone. Sorry doubled up.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

purler said:


> Has anybody made this for a baby would love to make one for my great nephew x


What is 'this'?


----------



## C. Disher (Apr 14, 2011)

I just googled Sirdar pattern 5963 It came up on eBay. I love this pattern and have made many. It is worked top down. Latest for DIL and two Gkids (2 & 6mos) The pattern is on a card and shows a picture of the hat. I am on no. 4 of 1898 hat. Love the pattern. Ginger


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

How many cast on sts.?


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think you can base it on the number of cast on stitches for other hats even though they are knitted in the other direction , bottom up. You need one garter stitch ridge for each stitch to be picked up for the crown which will be approximately the same size as the other hats.. If a "normal" hat calls for 70 stitches, then you would want to have 70 ridges for the 1898 baby hat. Placement of the earflaps would also be the same as in other earflap baby hats. Just need to know how many inches from the beginning to start the increases.Maybe using fingering weight yarn and small needles would make a small enough hat without recalculating.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I made one in Caron Cuddlesoft (DK) with size 3 US needles, using the numbers of stitches and rows as written.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

delete


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

AdeleRM said:


> I made one in Caron Cuddlesoft (DK) with size 3 US needles, using the numbers of stitches and rows as written.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

To make the 1898 hat in baby size, I would used finer yarn & smaller needles.


----------



## mao (Apr 20, 2011)

Depends a lot on what yarn/needles you want to use. If using DK or worsted you will have to use way fewer stitches, but if using baby yarn and small needles, you may find that the pattern as written could be just right. This is the time to swatch...


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I think it would be easy, because the way the band is made means you can stop and seam at any time. So measure baby's head (allow some negative ease) and make the band the appropriate size. Knit and seam it, pickup all the edge stitches and knit the crown in stockinette till it's as long as you feel is good, then start decreases. This is the one place you need to do your own calculating, because where to do the decreases (the multiple) depends how many stitches you picked up. You might have to add or subtract some stitches to get an easily divisible number.
> 
> Hat size chart: http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/size-chart.html#hat


Great suggestions!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Stay sharp KPers! I'm watching this one!! jberg


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for this. I was wondering how to make one.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you jvallas for the time and effort into making this darling tiny hat.. I am obsessed with making this hat... so mindless and yet so practical.. My grandsons are all over me for making them for snowboarding.. I have one in Flagstaff and two in Montana.. It's so nice to have the guys request the knitting!!!! Blessings, Cathy


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for that info on hat for baby/toddler, I was wondering the same thing as others, that it would be a nice warm, stay on hat. Will definitely try it out.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you're going to do something about rewriting the pattern, I'd say to note number of inches to knit rather than number of rows. That will make it easier to transcribe to different gauges.

I did the first one I tried with size 6 needles for the bottom band instead of the size 8. I was knitting it for a friend, and his head is about the same size as mine (which is big), so I added more than an inch in length.

When I went to pick up stitches for the top, I switched to a size 8 needle. Because of the extra rows around the bottom, I expected to make the hat a little slouchy, and knitted to about 7 inches from the bottom edge before the top shaping. I usually want about 96 stitches around for that kind of a slouchy hat, and after I picked them up, I counted to see if I needed to adjust to get that number, but it was a perfect 96 stitches.

It turned out just perfect. 

And it really does hug your ears.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

crafty lady UK said:


> You would have to make sure the flaps were in the correct place too, which you could get from an existing flap hat, just measure as you go.


I did mine using percentages that matched those of the original. I don't have a baby to try it on, but they're not at the halfway point.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

MrsC said:


> What is 'this'?


The 1898 hat in the title - it's been talked about a lot on KP, so she shortened the name. Obviously, everyone wouldn't know what "1898" means! It's the 1898 Seamen's Hat.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

cdanzinger said:


> Thank you jvallas for the time and effort into making this darling tiny hat.. I am obsessed with making this hat... so mindless and yet so practical.. My grandsons are all over me for making them for snowboarding.. I have one in Flagstaff and two in Montana.. It's so nice to have the guys request the knitting!!!! Blessings, Cathy


You're welcome. I noticed a mistake in my original instruction step 5, so excuse me re-posting, but this has a correction. As mentioned before, do test it out, as the only test is one hat I made:

*1898 Seamen's Hat for baby - 14" circumference:*
Prov. caston 17 with worsted & #7

1️⃣Band 12 rows of garter st, *one row with k7, 3 sl sts in ctr, k7 & one row plain*
2️⃣Right Earflap 26 rows: 11 increase rows (kfb before & after ctr 3) = 29 sts, 4 straight, 11 decrease k2tog & SSK = back to 17 (38R)
3️⃣Front of headband 29 rows straight (with 3 slip stitches) (67R)
4️⃣Left earflap 27 rows: 12 increase rows (kfb before & after ctr 3) = 29 sts, 4 straight, 12 decrease k2tog & SSK = back to 17 (95R)
5️⃣Back 12 rows (combined with first 12 rows = 24 rows for the back) straight (with 3 slip stitches): garter st, *one row with k7, 3 sl sts in ctr, k7 & one row plain* (107R)

Crown-
6️⃣Seam the band & fold in half, pickup 55 stitches around & join. Do stockinette till 3" total (should be about 2" before adding the crown, not counting ear flaps). 6 rounds. 
7️⃣Start decreases. *K9, k2tog* 5 times, knit 1 plain row, etc. When you do k6, k2tog, no longer knit any plain alternate rows. Keep decreasing till 5 sts remain. 
8️⃣Draw together the last 5 sts.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

jvallas said:


> You need a life size doll!
> 
> Have you seen the price of some of those 'reborn' baby dolls. Crazy prices. Beautif dolls, but WOW


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

scumbugusa said:


> Have you seen the price of some of those 'reborn' baby dolls. Crazy prices. Beautif dolls, but WOW


Yeah, seriously. My granddaughter got some kind of American Girl baby sized doll (calls him 'Fat Bobby!') from eBay, I think, but they're otherwise over the moon pricewise. I need to try my hat on Fat Bobby!


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Any ideas on how to reduce this for a child size -- rather than baby? The band would need to be shorter as well as the crown. Not sure how to figure out the correct number of stitches to try so that everything comes out correctly, other than trial and error. Maybe about 3/4 the size of the original man's do you think? Something to fit a 10 year old. I appreciate your brainstorming with me on this. Love making the adult version, and want to scale it back for elementary aged children. Thank you!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Barrbelle said:


> Any ideas on how to reduce this for a child size -- rather than baby? The band would need to be shorter as well as the crown. Not sure how to figure out the correct number of stitches to try so that everything comes out correctly, other than trial and error. Maybe about 3/4 the size of the original man's do you think? Something to fit a 10 year old. I appreciate your brainstorming with me on this. Love making the adult version, and want to scale it back for elementary aged children. Thank you!


My percentages and pattern notes, etc. are here with percentages and final numbers if that's any help: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jvallas/1898-hat-2


----------



## knittngal (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you jvallas. Will try this very soon as I do a lot of baby hats for my local hospitals. Love this hat.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

jvallas said:


> My percentages and pattern notes, etc. are here with percentages and final numbers if that's any help: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jvallas/1898-hat-2


Thank you very much, very nice of you to do this - it is very professional looking.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313952-1.html


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

If you go above and put in the search 3H Beanie you will find a very similar ear flap hat that is super easy and hugs the ears. Made them for my GD's and they love them. I have made the 1898 hat and it is a great pattern but I think the 3H Beanie is just as good for kids


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks so much, iLl get busy with the math and try it out. So helpful.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

knittngal said:


> Thank you jvallas. Will try this very soon as I do a lot of baby hats for my local hospitals. Love this hat.


You're welcome. It occurred to me, too, that they'd be nice and warm and would stay on for those babies in need in hospitals. Good for you!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

beaz said:


> Thank you very much, very nice of you to do this - it is very professional looking.


You're welcome. I really was glad to have the info for myself!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313952-1.html


Thanks for that link! Good info to have.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

crafty lady UK said:


> You would have to make sure the flaps were in the correct place too, which you could get from an existing flap hat, just measure as you go.


Umm ... Take care what ear-flap hat you judge by. I have seen commercially made children's ear-flat hats that have the exact same distance between the ear-flaps on both front and back ... and the ear-flaps are made extra wide to make sure they actually _cover_ the wearer's ears. I presume this is a reasonable design for young children who would probably put the hat on themselves backwards about half the time. It also makes the manufacturing process easier, faster, cheaper since all similarly shaped pieces are interchangeable. 
Personally, I think it just makes the kids look as though they'd put it on backwards _all_ the time! But I grew up in a time when ear-flap hats _all_had discernible fronts and backs.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

christine flo said:


> not seeing a picture


Since you didn't use 'Quote Reply', there's no way to know which post you're replying to and which picture you're not seeing.

Sorry.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Drewbie said:


> If you go above and put in the search 3H Beanie you will find a very similar ear flap hat that is super easy and hugs the ears. Made them for my GD's and they love them. I have made the 1898 hat and it is a great pattern but I think the 3H Beanie is just as good for kids


The 3H Beanie _is_ nice and _does_ have a similar outline as the 1898 Hat, *but* it does NOT have doubled fabric around the head-band and ear-flaps. THAT is what makes this hat so wonderful! I've been wearing mine outside in colder-than-a-deep-freeze-freezer temperatures and my ears have been kept toasty warm. 
Such extra warmth may not be necessary for folks - babies and small children - who wear them indoors or under a snowsuit hood on their way between doorway and car-seat, but such extra warmth would probably be _much_ appreciated by older kids standing outside in all weathers waiting for school-buses or public transportation.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The 3H Beanie _is_ nice and _does_ have a similar outline as the 1898 Hat, *but* it does NOT have doubled fabric around the head-band and ear-flaps. THAT is what makes this hat so wonderful! I've been wearing mine outside in colder-than-a-deep-freeze-freezer temperatures and my ears have been kept toasty warm.
> Such extra warmth may not be necessary for folks - babies and small children - who wear them indoors or under a snowsuit hood on their way between doorway and car-seat, but such extra warmth would probably be _much_ appreciated by older kids standing outside in all weathers waiting for school-buses or public transportation.


I second this notion, & it's what makes them hug the ears without need of ties, with no flapping in the breeze.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

jvallas said:


> You need a life size doll! You just gave me flashbacks of when my daughter was about a year old!! We had a doll about her size and don't know how many times that thing nearly gave me a heart attack when I came home from work (working 2nd shift) and find that damned thing laying on the living room floor at midnight in the dark-before I turned on the lights!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks to all who have made such valuable pattern, points and hints in making the downsized 1898 hat. Many of your notes are now filed in my "treasured patterns"


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

My attempt at the smaller version of 1898 hat.
First doll has 14" head and hat fits nicely (a few rows too long though)
Second doll has 17" head and hat length is good but a bit tight around (might give the poor soul a headache!


----------



## grd3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, I made these for all my grandkids, 2 yrs to adult using the original pattern and size, they all fit  The band is very stretchy so fits well.
Also used the band with the Swirly hat and it worked well, the kids called them 'Ice cream'hats


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

Where is the picture of the hat/ the one everyone is 
commenting on? I didn't get it.


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

njmcvay said:


> Where is the picture of the hat/ the one everyone is
> commenting on? I didn't get it.


 page 2 of this post x


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> My attempt at the smaller version of 1898 hat.
> First doll has 14" head and hat fits nicely (a few rows too long though)
> Second doll has 17" head and hat length is good but a bit tight around (might give the poor soul a headache!


Oh, my gosh, I just love it!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, I sent an email to Paige Sato who does the tutorial for the 1989 hat and asked if they were making any childsize hats. Since I had only watched the tutorial until I looked up her email, I missed that this hat pattern was given for people who want to donate the hats to the Seamans Church project. Some of you others may have missed that, also. Since we are all enjoing making these, I hope everyone will make one and send it to them. The address is on the site for Seamanschurch.org along with lots of information about their Christmas at Sea program, including a miniature hat pattern to make a hide around with info about their other programs. We often forget that the world economy would be paralized without our mariners.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Just out of curiosity, I sent an email to Paige Sato who does the tutorial for the 1989 hat and asked if they were making any childsize hats. Since I had only watched the tutorial until I looked up her email, I missed that this hat pattern was given for people who want to donate the hats to the Seamans Church project. Some of you others may have missed that, also. Since we are all enjoing making these, I hope everyone will make one and send it to them. The address is on the site for Seamanschurch.org along with lots of information about their Christmas at Sea program, including a miniature hat pattern to make a hide around with info about their other programs. We often forget that the world economy would be paralyzed without our mariners.


That's http://seamenschurch.org/ and http://seamenschurch.org/christmas-at-sea and, if you scroll way, _way_ down, all their patterns are listed there. The pattern of the 1898 Hat is at: http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf

Most of us may ignore the existence of those seamen (and women), but the just-barely-settled dockworkers' strike on the US West Coast should serve as a reminder about just how important the world's merchant mariners are to the economy.


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

Please don't send any more emails concerning this.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grd3 said:


> Hi, I made these for all my grandkids, 2 yrs to adult using the original pattern and size, they all fit  The band is very stretchy so fits well.
> Also used the band with the Swirly hat and it worked well, the kids called them 'Ice cream'hats


Umm ... _which_ 'Swirly' hat pattern did you use? There are 33 choices when I search Ravelry for KNITTING, HAT, SWIRLY: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&pc=hat&craft=knitting&sort=best&query=swirly

My knitting angel has done a couple (so far) with helix stripe knitting: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/olithia/1898-hat-4


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Oh, my gosh, I just love it!


Thank you, I think the band needs to be a little narrower.
Will try a couple more variations, and if they look good enough to sell, a portion of the sales will go to my chosen charity The Somerset and Dorset Air Ambulance.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

njmcvay said:


> Please don't send any more emails concerning this.


Concerning what? You can always "unwatch" a topic if you wish. I have several hundred I'd like to unwatch but you have to do it one at a time.

Admin says they are going to include a mass-delete thingy in their next software update.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My knitting angel has done a couple (so far) with helix stripe knitting: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/olithia/1898-hat-4


Ooh, that's a good variation! That's what you wanted to try next, right?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> Thank you, I think the band needs to be a little narrower.
> Will try a couple more variations, and if they look good enough to sell, a portion of the sales will go to my chosen charity The Somerset and Dorset Air Ambulance.


It's definitely a fun knit if you need to crank out a bunch of them!


----------



## Juda (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks to who make the calculation for the child size I have make a lot for adults and they all love the way they stay on and how warm they are. Thanks again


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

njmcvay said:


> Please don't send any more emails concerning this.


The only way to stop the incoming e-mails concerning any particular topic on Knitting Paradise is to either not click on the link in the e-mail; not opening it will cease further e-mails - it says so right in each e-mail, OR go to the top if the page (any page) in the topic and click on 'Unwatch' at the upper-left portion of the page. Or, you can just wait until the chatter on the topic peters out, which it will do ... eventually.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

jvallas...thank you for child's version pf the 1898 hat....what fun it will be to hand one to a child!!
julie


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

julietremain said:


> jvallas...thank you for child's version pf the 1898 hat....what fun it will be to hand one to a child!!
> julie


You're very welcome!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to not only post the instructions the first time but then the correction too. Does the original post have the instructions embedded with a picture of a yellow hat? If that is the original post is the row count differnt on step 4 then in the corrected version? Thanks again.


jvallas said:


> You're welcome. I noticed a mistake in my original instruction step 5, so excuse me re-posting, but this has a correction. As mentioned before, do test it out, as the only test is one hat I made:
> 
> *1898 Seamen's Hat for baby - 14" circumference:*
> Prov. caston 17 with worsted & #7
> ...


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks jvalles for sharing your pattern for the pattern hat version, definitely going to be trying this.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

cr8images said:


> Thanks for taking the time to not only post the instructions the first time but then the correction too. Does the original post have the instructions embedded with a picture of a yellow hat? If that is the original post is the row count differnt on step 4 then in the corrected version? Thanks again.


Disregard the 1st one. An imperfection of this site (IMHO) is that you can't correct a post after an hour has passed since you first posted it. So it stays incorrect in perpetuity. My up to date changes are in my Ravelry project, & that also has links to two cloud storage areas that have a .docx file of the pattern notes. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jvallas/1898-hat-2

I think I'm pretty much done updating it and ready to move away from this hat for a while.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

whitetail said:


> Thanks jvalles for sharing your pattern for the pattern hat version, definitely going to be trying this.


You bet! Fun pattern!


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

You are so clever working it all out,will post a pic when I finish mine Thank you xxx


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

purler said:


> You are so clever working it all out,will post a pic when I finish mine Thank you xxx


Thanks. I'd love to see if it works out for someone else. I made two, but of course I understand my own notes. Hoping others do, too!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I hope you can move onto another project now.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

cr8images said:


> Thanks for the info. I hope you can move onto another project now.


I was going to. Can't believe I sucked myself right back into trying the 18 inch one. And I had the ball of yarn inside a bowl with a cover on it, so I didn't realize till I finished the band that I had completely run out of yarn. So I guess the crown will be another color. :lol: Oh well, all in the name of research.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I was going to. Can't believe I sucked myself right back into trying the 18 inch one. And I had the ball of yarn inside a bowl with a cover on it, so I didn't realize till I finished the band that I had completely run out of yarn. So I guess the crown will be another color. :lol: Oh well, all in the name of research.


How about using _several_ other colours? Helix knitting? Spiraling? http://grumperina.com/knitblog/archives/2008/03/spiraling.htm
This shows with three colours: 



It's a good way to use up small leftovers! 
One of my knitting buddies has done (at least) four: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/olithia/1898-hat-4


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> How about using _several_ other colours? Helix knitting? Spiraling? http://grumperina.com/knitblog/archives/2008/03/spiraling.htm
> This shows with three colours:
> 
> 
> ...


I would, except I recently finished one with several colors & got tired of it. I kind of just want to get this current one done quickly! I've always meant to do the "barber pole" since I first came across it, so I definitely will try it later. I love your friend's 1898 Helix hat.


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you so very much for all of your work on this project! Lots of little ones will have nice new warm hats soon. We all appreciate your time and talent shared on this special project.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Barrbelle said:


> Thank you so very much for all of your work on this project! Lots of little ones will have nice new warm hats soon. We all appreciate your time and talent shared on this special project.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Trink (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you for working on this! It's looking good.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Trink said:


> Thank you for working on this! It's looking good.


Hope you show us a picture if you make one!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

thank you jvallas! for taking the time and doing such a great job.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> thank you jvallas! for taking the time and doing such a great job.


You're very welcome. Good learning experience for me! :thumbup:


----------



## marthat (Jun 23, 2016)

I was first introduced to this hat when knitting for Seaman's Church Institute. I would encourage all of you who enjoy this pattern to remember from where it came and knit a few to donate to the seamen. Info link was in an earlier post.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

C. Disher said:


> I just googled Sirdar pattern 5963 It came up on eBay. I love this pattern and have made many. It is worked top down. Latest for DIL and two Gkids (2 & 6mos) The pattern is on a card and shows a picture of the hat. I am on no. 4 of 1898 hat. Love the pattern. Ginger


When I googled Sirdar 5963 it came up as a intarsia waistcoat!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Also you could do a search here; I know there is quite a bit of info & maybe a pattern written out. I thought I saved it, but nooooo, I didn't.


----------

